# EU10i Genni



## 109178 (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi
Thinking of buying a Honda EU10i Genni, Anyone tell me what they are like for a backup when wildcamping?
Thank You
Kind Regards
Paul


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Hi Paul

Honda generators are widely considered to be amongst the best available. ie reliable and quiet.
The EU10i has only a 1kw output so will be fine for charging batteries, watching TV or running your lights and pump etc. If you want more power to say, run a hairdryer or kettle then you will need a higher power output model.

Trevor


----------



## soundman (May 1, 2005)

kate13 said:


> Hi
> Thinking of buying a Honda EU10i Genni, Anyone tell me what they are like for a backup when wildcamping?
> Thank You
> Kind Regards
> Paul


Not the cheapest Genni , but I personally find the best. It never lets me down.
Soundman


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*geni*

As the man ses Honda top class. but looking in a B-Q type place the other week came across a 800w geni for 62€uro on offer . It was quite neat really 240 only but it was a wopping 95db ok wild but no good nr other vans. was tempted but then thought never needed it even wild camping. always top up on an Aire de service. but a Honda Mmm!!


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Silversurfa.

A quick heads up on non inverter genny's.

It's probable that any electronics in your van wont like the frequency/sine form coming out of a cheap genny. It's not as tightly controlled as 240 V from the wall outlet in your house. I know of at least one MH'er who cost himself a few hundred quid in new parts (display panel & something else which escapes me) due to using non inverter generator. 

Not the end of the world, but it could be the end of a hard won break somewhere the first time you fire the beast up.

Dave.


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Honda EU1.0I Generator*

Best you can buy - spares back up and repairers available in nearly every country in the world - sums it up i think.

cheers


----------



## tinkering (Dec 8, 2007)

The Honda genies are the best on the market, if you can afford it get the EU20i, just that bit of extra power,allthough the EU1i will just about drive a small hair dryer if its on low power, i have had one for four years brill bit of kit.





Take care Les.


----------



## davidcampervanstuff (Nov 24, 2007)

tinkering said:


> The Honda genies are the best on the market, if you can afford it get the EU20i, just that bit of extra power,allthough the EU1i will just about drive a small hair dryer if its on low power, i have had one for four years brill bit of kit.
> 
> Take care Les.


If you are also in the market for an inverter and are willing to shell out for top kit, you could look at the Victron Phoenix MultiPlus - which can automatically combine your generator output with power from your battery, allowing you to downsize on your generator. Just one of its many great functions.

We have the 1200 watt (continuous) version of the MultiPlus and also have an EU10i (which is 1kw peak, 900 watt continuous). So we can can draw up to 2.1 kw continuous; of course this is subject to battery capacity but we very seldom call on the inverter boost for more than short periods. As soon as demand drops, the MultiPlus's powerful charger then utilises surplus output from the generator to recharge the battery.

And yes, the Honda is quality throughout.

David


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

David,

I use the same combination (1600 to keep output up when it's hot) for wildcamping aircon. The Honda can't manage the aircon starting current but the Victron can, then the Honda supplies the continuous current.

Dave


----------



## 111188 (Apr 7, 2008)

what airconditioning can you run off the generator? do you have a camping air con unit? or do you mean the vehicle air con somehow? I am going to france in june with a pyrenean mountain dog&  air con would be great to keep him cool... deh

ps my new kipor wasnt very goodat all- tried a used honda, lot better, - am thinking of biting the bullet & getting a honda eu10i new this time


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

just bought a eu10I after having a wolf 2 stroke that blew up after 6hrs solid use. load of junk. bite the bullet buy the best honda. you get what you pay for dont compromise. uses 1/2 as much fuel as the wolf no 2 stroke oil to mix, syphon the petrol from your company car or next door neighbours. ( only joking Ha ha) :BIG:


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

*OH WHAT A KIPER!*

see Ebay Item number: 200212062485

Hi Paul. We have a kiper generator as above and very pleased with it.I think the Honda is well over priced! It all depends on how much you use them. As for spares I have never needed any do you on a Honda I don't know never had one! Sounds a bit like when I had my lorry it had Scania on the badge and thats what you paid for.As for reliable and quiet it always starts and whats quiet. If someone has any generator running you hear it. I say if it does the job for a third of the price that will do for me. We have friends that have an electronics company. He use to have all my CBs and old TV sets of me. But the worst thing was he would buy a new TV and take it apart to see how well it was made and he always said they use all use the same parts. I would say it will wear you out carrying it about. Before you wear that out. If the Honda is quiet then you should hear me start mine up next to it. Any one that wants to try it at Peterborough I will get it out.

I hate them but only use it when I need it.

I have 2x 85ah leisure batteries so we will see.

Billy no mates with the loud generator!

Just think about how much you want to spend and how much you will use it. Most of the time we are on hook up or moved on after 2/3 days.

Good Luck Bob.

:blob: :blob:

dehlilah. 
: Prehaps you needed a big one I would say air con needs a lot of power. I will not try to convert you. Good luck what ever you get. Bob.

PAUL. You could try a PM to Loddy he had a Honda generator for sale the other week!

+


----------



## haylingchrist (May 15, 2005)

I've had my EU10i for 6 years and it does 1-2 hours a day for the 3-4 months we spend in the Alps each winter and an hour a week the rest of the time with only annual oil change and air filter service. It happily runs Jill's hair dryer and really does give 1Kw.

It's the only bit of technology I've bought in the last 10 years that's exceeded my expectations.

Chris


----------

